# Don't dead open inside.



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

PINKY AND THE BRAAAAAAINSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!

My mischief! :3

Seen in the picture:

Bear Ninja (The black hidey guy.)
Gandalf (Hooded)
Spaghetti (Peering into your soul whilst in his tissue box)



On the left, the tiny gray one is Roger.
The tiny white one is Cheeseburger Watson. 

:3


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a blue hooded named Mithrandir lol how funny.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

kksrats said:


> I have a blue hooded named Mithrandir lol how funny.



Haha awee. :3


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Isn't that, "Don't open; Dead inside"? 

Cute rat pile. They look young.


----------



## TheAllysaur (Apr 11, 2015)

This makes me so unbelievably happy. 
I can't even. 
*squee*


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

watts300 said:


> Isn't that, "Don't open; Dead inside"?
> 
> Cute rat pile. They look young.



Hahaha, yes it is. It's a joke from the Internets. It kind of looks like "Don't Dead, Open inside."
Sorry, I'm weird.

And yuss. They are pretty young. How young? No idea. I think Cheeseburger Watson and George are like 2 months?
Bear Ninja, Gandalf, Cornelous and Spaghetti gotta be like 4 months now.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

TheAllysaur said:


> This makes me so unbelievably happy.
> I can't even.
> *squee*



Happy. :3 Glad I could make you happy! ^_^


----------



## splinter90 (Apr 7, 2015)

Lol. The one looking at the camera is adorable. He looks completely shocked and confused! xD


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

splinter90 said:


> Lol. The one looking at the camera is adorable. He looks completely shocked and confused! xD


Hahaaha, that's Cornelius. I didn't even notice that I caught him in the picture until after I made this post. xP


----------

